# Head shaking?



## RowdyRabbit (Jun 18, 2013)

I got an 8 week old bunny weekend before last.

A couple days later I noticed that he shakes his head a lot, especially when he's being really active. He sometimes scratches them also. I took him to the vet the day after I noticed it to make sure he didn't have mites or any ear problems. The vet said his ears were extremely clean and nothing was wrong. He also checked him for hair loss and there was none. 
He's still shaking his head though. I'm worried it may be something the vet didn't catch.
Does anyone else have any experiences with this? Would love some insight. I don't want there to be a problem that goes untreated.


----------



## Zeroshero (Jun 18, 2013)

Is he shaking his head while he is running or after? My bunny shakes his head when he is playing and periodically after running. (My horse does it too) He does scratch his ears and grooms them pretty frequently also. I guess the question would be, how much is a lot? Has it become more frequent? My bunny has been seen by the vet almost weekly for various other ailments since he was 2 weeks old the vet has never mentioned anything of concern in his ears.


----------



## Spikethebunny (Jun 18, 2013)

If it happens when he is playing it could be a sign of having fun. Spike does it when he is very excited about something (ie feeding time or playing). It is usually when he is excited but not quite in full binky mode - though sometimes the head shake is followed by running and binkies.
Based on what I have seen with Spike (who has also had his ears checked), I think this is a sign of bunny happiness or excitement.

But if it is happening when he is normally sitting still or sleeping, I'd probably take him for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Jun 18, 2013)

He seems to only do it when he's playing. I figured it may be a sign of happiness since that is the only time he does it but I wanted to get other opinions as well. The thought of him having an ear problem and it leading to head tilt absolutely terrifies me! 
Thank you!!


----------



## PaGal (Jun 18, 2013)

Thumper will shake his head when he is having fun or feeling excited.

He will scratch his ears and groom them. At first my hubby was worried he had fleas but never was there any fleas on him or dirt. He just likes to groom and part of that is scratching. A lot of the time he will be laying down and jump up quick and scratch or groom. He may also come to a sudden stop when playing and do the same.

If your vet saw no problems then I would just keep and eye out and if he scratches or shakes his head more often than he does now or you notice any symptoms of a problem then return to the vet.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 18, 2013)

Ours seem to do it all the time for no particular reason.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 18, 2013)

Ash does it too. I don't think its anything to be worried about. Ash also scratches his ears. I'm sure he's fine.


----------

